
Graffiti 'dying out' as kids dump spray cans for Instagram, Twitter etc. - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/07/social_media_blamed_for_drop_in_graffiti_art/
======
sandworm101
Article is completely incorrect.

>> "Contemporary graffiti writing is changing – it is no longer an activity
that is played out in urban environments, but also on the internet."

Too much time at art school. Not enough time on actual streets. Want to know
why graffiti is dead? Google "jailed for writing on a school desk" or any
similar phrase. Graffiti is not "petty crime" when it can see you hauled off
campus in handcuffs. Want to go to university some day? Want to join the army?
You better hope you tagging something doesn't get you charged with destruction
of property. If the property, or the costs of fixing it, is more than 300$
(yes, three _hundred_ dollars) you may be looking at felony charges and
multiple YEARS in prison [1]. Even if you are not jailed, if found guilty you
are now a felon. Good luck voting and heaven help you if you need any sort of
government assistance. The days of "el barto" are long gone.

Graffiti is dying because of decades of insane, albeit selective, enforcement.
It just isn't worth the risks.

[1]
[http://www.criminalpropertydamage.com/illinois/](http://www.criminalpropertydamage.com/illinois/)

And it isn't just those crazy Americans. The Auzzis are in on the act too:

Section 5. Damaging property by graffiti. (1) A person must not destroy,
damage or deface the property of another person by graffiti without that other
person's consent. Penalty: a fine of $24,000 and imprisonment for 2 years, but
the minimum penalty [is a community order].

Section 7. Selling graffiti implement to child. (1) A person must not sell a
graffiti implement to a child. Penalty: (a) for a first offence, a fine of
$6,000;

[https://www.goodbyegraffiti.wa.gov.au/Police/Graffiti-and-
th...](https://www.goodbyegraffiti.wa.gov.au/Police/Graffiti-and-the-Law)

~~~
vosper
> Graffiti is dying because of decades of insane, albeit selective,
> enforcement. It just isn't worth the risks

From the perspective of the policy makers it's probably considered a success
to set penalties that manage to effectively deter a crime? Though the
penalties (especially jail time) seem pretty over the top.

~~~
pdelbarba
You could just kill people on site. That might have an even stronger effect.

Just because it works doesn't mean it's a good idea.

------
CamelCaseName
If I understand correctly, this article is just saying that there is a shift
in graffiti from quantity to quality as people focus on creating better pieces
that can be seen by many people online rather than being seen in person?

That seems like a great shift. Higher quality with the same (if not greater)
level of exposure. What's the downside? Streets stay cleaner too, and less
people get in trouble for a "harmless" crime.

The article also compares Banksy to Selena, I'm familiar with Banksy, but who
is Selena?

I wonder if the next transition is to move away from physical graffiti
entirely to digital graffiti (imagine a Wii remote style paint can directed at
a tablet) -- as hardware prices fall this could be increasingly affordable,
even for those with lower income, and definitely more affordable than getting
in trouble with the law.

~~~
jedberg
> I'm familiar with Banksy, but who is Selena?

Probably Selena Gomez:

[http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/03/selena-gomez-
ins...](http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/03/selena-gomez-instagram-
most-followed)

~~~
M_Grey
Oh god no... Selena Quintanilla.

~~~
Mz
She died in 1995 and Selena Gomez is apparently the most followed account on
Instagram. So, I am guessing that Gomez is the better answer. Only old fogies
know who the hell Selena Quintanilla was (old fogey here, so, yes, I know the
name -- but it doesn't seem like the best explanation here).

~~~
M_Grey
That's certainly possible, but you have to consider that comparing Selena and
Banksy is apt, while comparing Selena Gomez and an underground graffiti artist
would be... bizarre.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> comparing Selena and Banksy is apt

How come?

~~~
nommm-nommm
Banksy bought graffiti art into mainstream and Selena brought Tejano music
into mainstream?

Just a guess.

~~~
jpd
But was does Tejano music have to do with the internet or instagram?

------
matthewvincent
As a resident of Oakland CA, easily one of the graffiti capitals of the world,
my take on this is a pretty simple one. Super aggressive buffing campaigns by
the city.

Businesses on Broadway in Oakland will actually be fined if they don't paint
over new graffiti in a timely matter. When a writer knows he will be buffed
over within days if not hours he will probably look for more low key spots
that will last longer and actually be seen by peers.

Anecdotally it also seems like there are way more legal walls around town now.
Spots where businesses pay the better street artists to do big murals that
less established writers won't write over.

------
almostApatriot1
Anecdotally, It does seem like graffiti art is all but gone, at least in New
York City. I wouldn't blame Instagram though. The real estate industry has
pretty much scrubbed the place clean and defacement of their overpriced yuppie
enclaves is a big no-no, even in the eyes of millennials. And with places like
5 Pointz gone, there is really no inspiration. Will something like graffiti
you need volume to produce quality.

There also seems to be a priority and focus on monetization from any of these
successful alternative artists. Spraying buildings doesn't produce money.
Designing your own limited edition Nike's does.

------
qzxvwt
Don't know if I agree with this assertion, but food for thought:

“…as far as power is concerned, the streets are dead capital! Nothing of value
to the power elite can be found on the streets, nor does this class need
control of the streets to efficiently run and maintain state institutions. For
[civil disobedience] to have any meaningful effect, the resisters must
appropriate something of value to the state. Once they have an object of
value, the resisters have a platform from which they may bargain for (or
perhaps demand) change.” [http://www.critical-
art.net/books/ecd/ecd2.pdf](http://www.critical-art.net/books/ecd/ecd2.pdf)

------
gozur88
I'm glad. Graffiti is a big net negative.

~~~
anon263626
Nuance: most casual graffiti is shit (ruining property), a fraction though is
a beautiful addition through art and/or political metaphor.

~~~
gozur88
If you want to do art, do art on your own property. If it's good, you'll be
able to find a property owner who's happy to have your stuff there.

~~~
jononor
And if you don't have any property?

Is public property part of 'your own' property?

~~~
gozur88
If you don't have any property buy some canvas and paint like a respectable
artist. And no, public property is not your property.

------
anon263626
The world needs more Banksy's: graffiti that makes people reflect on
inequality and tyranny.

------
ap46
"Graffiti is dying because of decades of insane, albeit selective,
enforcement. It just isn't worth the risks."

It's good news & the title makes it some sort of experience they're missing
out on?

------
whostolemyhat
I live in Bristol, and graffiti is definitely not dying out here.

[1] [http://www.upfest.co.uk/](http://www.upfest.co.uk/)

[2]
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bristol+graffiti&tbm=isch](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bristol+graffiti&tbm=isch)

------
BoringAsian
man they hate lazy millennials so much they even make fun of them when they
are not committing crimes!

------
contingencies
There's been a recent renaissance of street art in Bangkok, Chiang Mai and
Penang. A few walls in Shenzhen too. If you want to meet some of the artists,
check out Jam near Sathorn when there's an event on (annual Bang Rak art
district events are a good bet).

------
ValleyOfTheMtns
>Lazy millennials can't even be bothered to commit petty crime

Was that subtitle really necessary or are they being tongue-in-cheek with that
statement...?

~~~
V99
It's the Register, so... Yes and yes.

------
lacampbell
Good. Graffiti is unsightly and low brow. I don't want to look at some "street
artists" trash.

------
unstatusthequo
I guess they haven't seen San Francisco lately

